# Exiting orders cost a lot here mine for next month gems of Franco-Flemish rareties!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My numero uno order above all is a vynil of Johannes Matelart or duo lutes music, I will order this and it's gonna cost me my *ss, 50$-55$ a rare Lp of 1981 featuring also Francisco De Canova Da Milano, never had lute in analogue this sounded promessing and it is.

Secon purchase, Jachet de Mantoue on Calliope Label, the Missa and sacred works, great just great but out of print and 50$ darn F word my wallet.

Then finally, Lambert de Sayve sacred work done by Capilla Flamenca,very good but still 30$ ???

I find it,ironic when I mention these names there is a ball of dust passing like in death valley, as if it interests no one but me, and a flock a tiny one of Belgian, French & Dutch.But yet it's so pricy as hell, 50 bucks a cd , i mean commonn now than 50 bucks a vynil of obscur flemish composer, I'm a target for sellers of taste Christ all of this gonna cost me 130 to 150, and i most pay my loans and my rent, I'm gonna be skinned alive of my money.

P.s Matelart done a book of sacred work , vocal work were this ever publish and recorded hey?


----------

